# Looks like a lewis winch copy



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anybody seen these yet, Powerhouse XM-100 chainsaw winch looks identical to a lewis winch. Pretty good deal on ebay for a paint blemish one.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powerhouse-...600549?hash=item48860c5565:g:b7gAAOSwwbdWLkoR


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/powerhousewinch/photos/ incase you didn't see this there is a video with a close up of the powerhouse unit.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lewis warns about this imposter on their fb page.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Spend the extra $300 and get a Lewis.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

good to know


----------

